
BKPR: A standard runtime environment for Kubernetes - sameersbn
https://github.com/bitnami/kube-prod-runtime
======
sameersbn
The Bitnami Kubernetes Production Runtime (BKPR) is a collection of services
that makes it easy to run production workloads in Kubernetes.

Think of Bitnami Kubernetes Production Runtime as a curated collection of the
services you would need to deploy on top of your Kubernetes cluster to enable
logging, monitoring, certificate management, automatic discovery of Kubernetes
resources via public DNS servers and other common infrastructure needs.

